# Lounge > Sports >  >  NFL Pick 'em playoffs here also?

## Chantellabella

Cam started another NFL pick 'em with the playoff games. I'm in the process of finding out the details from him and hopefully we can get others here to join. He has a template on the other site and I hope he will post one here. 

So Cam, if you're listening, can we also do it here and will you post the template? I pm'd you some questions about what we need to post to participate. 

Thanks!

Cindy

----------


## Cam

Pretty simple, just pick the winner of each game from the Wild Card through the Superbowl. 

-3 Points per Wild Card pick
-5 Points per Divisional pick
-7 Points per NFC/AFC Champion
-10 Points for Superbowl Champion


Include scores for each game, Superbowl MVP, and # of touchdowns scored and interceptions recorded in the Superbowl for tie breakers.
__________________


For Starting:

AFC Wild Card:

Bengals @ Texans ------->
Colts @ Ravens ------->

NFC Wild Card:

Vikings @ Packers ------->
Seahawks @ Redskins ------->

----------


## Cam

AFC Wild Card:

Bengals @ Texans -------> Texans 20-13
Colts @ Ravens -------> Colts 21-17

NFC Wild Card:

Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers 31-17
Seahawks @ Redskins -------> Seahawks 19-16


AFC Divisional:

Colts @ Broncos -------> Broncos 24-23
Texans @ Patriots -------> Patriots 30-24

NFC Divisional:

Packers @ 49ers -------> 49ers 27-23
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Seahawks 17-13


AFC Championship:

Patriots @ Broncos -------> Patriots 31-27

NFC Championship:

Seahawks @ 49ers -------> 49ers 17-14


Superbowl:

Patriots vs. 49ers -------> Patriots 23-20



MVP: Tom Brady
TD's: 4
Int's: 2

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks! My 80 year old informants are working on their picks and I'll have "our team's" picks posted by Friday night.  ::):   I don't know what I'll entertain them with after the season. I told them they needed to find a few more sports.

----------


## Cam

> Thanks! My 80 year old informants are working on their picks and I'll have "our team's" picks posted by Friday night.   I don't know what I'll entertain them with after the season. I told them they needed to find a few more sports.



Get them into March Madness  :Razz:

----------


## Chantellabella

I suggested basketball because I love the game. But trying to sway diehard Saints fans to get another sports love is like trying to get them to move out of that soupbowl to higher ground. Their answer: "it's a Nar'lins thang!"  Sadly, I understand.  ::  Thanks for the suggestion though. I think they're just planning on going back to meddling and complaining about the relatives until next season.  ::):   Hey, it's a hobby.

----------


## Ironman

> AFC Wild Card:
> 
> Bengals @ Texans -------> Texans 20-13



You just have no faith in my Cats.  ::(:

----------


## Trendsetter

> I suggested basketball because I love the game. But trying to sway diehard Saints fans to get another sports love is like trying to get them to move out of that soupbowl to higher ground. Their answer: "it's a Nar'lins thang!"  Sadly, I understand.  Thanks for the suggestion though. I think they're just planning on going back to meddling and complaining about the relatives until next season.   Hey, it's a hobby.



They can join me and get into Hornets' basketball.  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

Here's my choices................ I'm a tad nervous because my 2 informants had different wild card team wins which messed up the whole works. I told one of them that if the other was right, we were going to hear "I told you so" until next season's games.  ::): 

Thanks again, Cam!

Wild Card:

Bengals @ Texans -------> Texans 31-14
Colts @ Ravens -------> Colts 35-31

NFC Wild Card:

Vikings @ Packers -------> Packers 27-20
Seahawks @ Redskins -------> Seahawks 21-14


AFC Divisional:

Colts @ Broncos -------> Colts 38-31
Texans @ Patriots -------> Patriots 35-28

NFC Divisional:

Packers @ 49ers -------> 49ers 17-10
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Falcons 35-21

AFC Championship:

Patriots @ Colts-------> Patriots 35-28

NFC Championship:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> Falcons 42-35


Superbowl:

Patriots vs. Falcons-------> Patriots 38-35


MVP: Tom Brady
TD's: 10
Int's: 0

----------


## Chantellabella

Man! I thought we had it till the Colts vs Ravens. I wanted to go with the Ravens and the ladies insisted the Colts had it! Oh well!

----------


## Ironman

I am miffed that the Bengals lost  -  I actually missed the game altogether.  True story.

I thought the game was Sunday at 4pm.....so, I turned on Cincinnati's famous WLW radio and heard them talking as if the game was over.  I thought it had just started!  Nobody said anything about the score, just that things didn't go right....halftime?  

I then go to the Internetz and got the bad news.  There was surprisingly very little mentioned about the game, and was later told by fellow fans that I did not miss anything.

I was further brought into depression with the Notre Dame-Alabama game.  Being a die hard Irish fan in Cincinnati is also taboo since Brian Kelly was the coach of Univ. of Cincinnati before Notre Dame.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am miffed that the Bengals lost  -  I actually missed the game altogether.  True story.
> 
> I thought the game was Sunday at 4pm.....so, I turned on Cincinnati's famous WLW radio and heard them talking as if the game was over.  I thought it had just started!  Nobody said anything about the score, just that things didn't go right....halftime?  
> 
> I then go to the Internetz and got the bad news.  There was surprisingly very little mentioned about the game, and was later told by fellow fans that I did not miss anything.
> 
> I was further brought into depression with the Notre Dame-Alabama game.  Being a die hard Irish fan in Cincinnati is also taboo since Brian Kelly was the coach of Univ. of Cincinnati before Notre Dame.



That was awful! Man, I'll bet you were kicking yourself. But yeah, the Texans got a head of steam.  

I play the pick em's game with two ladies from New Orleans. One is 80 years old (my mother) and one is 88 (her neighbor whom I call "aunt") We've been working as a team this whole season with the picks and scores. 

The 88 year old wanted the Bengals to win and had them going all the way up. She's a real die-hard fan. 

We had to pick the scores and she said to pick low. But she didn't tell us why to pick low. We were so used to the Saints doing well offensively, but our sucky defense letting the other teams get high points, that we forgot that the good teams have great defenses - hence low scores. So even though I went with the Texans on that game our scores will not be getting any points with the pick ems. Both my mother and I told her she was NOT a team player. She was supposed to tell us why to pick low scores. 

This was the same lady who cheated me out of a dollar on the Christmas holidays. She knew the Saints weren't in the playoffs as she read it in her paper that day. Because my mother doesn't have a computer, I didn't know. I said to her, "I'll bet the Saints will get the wild card." She said "Ok, let's bet. How much you want to bet?" So I bet a dollar. Then that afternoon when I read the paper I saw that we did not get in the playoffs and realized she knew the outcome BEFORE she bet. What a swindler!! 

But it's been fun to play with these two ladies. The 88 year old is home bound due to having lung problems and is not doing well. I just hope she's around for next season's football season. This pick ems game has given her a reason to hang on. She worked on the picks all week. 

I really thank Cam for doing this. His game here and on the other site was a godsend for those two ladies. My mom would bring her lunch on a Tuesday and they would spend hours picking and debating teams. 

The funniest moment was when I saw all the guys had picked one team and the ladies picked a different one. I asked them what they based their pick on. My mother said she picked teams on the attitude of the quarterback (and whether they were a diva or not) and the 88 year old one said she picked them on their hairstyle. What??!! 

I knew I wasn't going to win any pick em's trophies at that point. :-) But it was fun. They're watching every game, hoping we do well with the team wins. So far we got 3 out of 4. No points for scoring though. We would if SOMEBODY would have been a team player. But oh well. :-) 

Ironman, are you interested in any of the teams playing this week? I really think the Patriots will go all the way although I really like the Falcons also. It's going to be a good game. There's some really strong teams in contention.  (although sorry about your Bengals). Hey, us Saints fans are just looking forward to next season also.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Ironman, are you interested in any of the teams playing this week? I really think the Patriots will go all the way although I really like the Falcons also. It's going to be a good game. There's some really strong teams in contention.  (although sorry about your Bengals). Hey, us Saints fans are just looking forward to next season also.



As a Saints fan, I don't want anything good happening to the Falcons. 

49ers win by 50.  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

How's the pick ems results coming, Cam? 

I know.............me and the ladies are winning, right? 

If you've already been posting results of the contest so far anywhere else, please post them here also. 

Or do you want to keep us guessing who's in the lead?  ::):  

You know I have those two ladies bugging me about our standings compared to the guys.

----------


## Cam

I was gonna wait til the end but an update sounds like a good idea ;P

----------


## Cam

After 2 rounds:

Fonz: 27
Chantellabella: 24
Anonymid: 24
Cam1: 19
F1X3R: 19
Whodey85: 19
Zeppelin: 9
Evo1114: 9

----------


## Chantellabella

> After 2 rounds:
> 
> Fonz: 27
> Chantellabella: 24
> Anonymid: 24
> Cam1: 19
> F1X3R: 19
> Whodey85: 19
> Zeppelin: 9
> Evo1114: 9



Woohoo! Now I will do what makes us New Orleanians so annoying in the Superdome................ :: 

I know. There are honest reasons why people can't stand us. 

Personally, I think it's because many of us are inbred. True story. My ex is my 5th cousin. His grandma and my grandma are first cousins.

Or it could be all the cayenne pepper we eat.  ::): 

Thanks for posting that Cam! I'll let the ladies know.

----------


## kc1895

I'm too late to join the game, but I'm choosing 49ers and Patriots for the conference!

----------


## Florian Kornberger

HarBowl

49ers vs Ravens

----------


## Chantellabella

OMG! I just got a chance to see the scores on the Patriots vs Ravens! I can't believe we screwed up the pick em's at the last minute!!! We were in 2nd place! Darn. That was short lived.

----------


## Chantellabella

So who won the Playoff's pick em?

Cam?

Anybody who was playing it? Anybody know?

Those 80 year old ladies have been on my head since Sunday.

----------


## Cam

Fonz wins, no one picked the Ravens ;P

Fonz: 34
Chantellabella: 31
Anonymid: 31
Cam1: 26
F1X3R: 26
Whodey85: 26
Zeppelin: 9
Evo1114: 9

----------


## Chantellabella

> Fonz wins, no one picked the Ravens ;P
> 
> Fonz: 34
> Chantellabella: 31
> Anonymid: 31
> Cam1: 26
> F1X3R: 26
> Whodey85: 26
> Zeppelin: 9
> Evo1114: 9



 :Celebrate:  the ladies will be thrilled that they held second place. 

Now they'll be no stopping their bragging. :-) 

Thanks Cam, for holding the pick em's games all season. I know it was a ton of work, but know that you gave two elderly people in New Orleans the best entertainment they could have. You're awesome! 

Cindy

----------

